# uk hospital recommendations?



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

for defecography, pelvic floor dynamic mri, general pelvic investigations.

the hospital i've been going to since november havent been in touch with me since an ultrasound in march so i've given up on them, im going back to my gp for a referral to here

http://www.oxfordpelvicfloor.co.uk/

as it was linked on this site, i imagine after a bit of googling rather than actually attending. im in newcastle so it would be a bit of a trek, and i imagine there would be 4+ visits until they got to a useful stage. Has anyone ever dealt with a doctor/hospital in the UK who have been willing to approach the physical side with no messing around?


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

No, I have not, but the name of one hospital in UK is appearing sometimes:

St Mark's Hospital and Academic Institute, Harrow, UK. (taken address from research paper here http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23910042 )

This hospital has a few things named, like "st Mark's incontinence score" and "St mark's electrode" in medical research about fecal incontinence and pudendal nerve terminal motor latency, so maybe it is special center of treatment for these problem. These named after St Marks are used in research from all over the world, so there has been some advances from this place I think. The link you placed also seems like a good place.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks, ive been reading about the pudendal nerve, i get pain in my coccyx when i sit and the smell is worse right after pain, plus there is minor spasm in the left side of my groin sometimes. I also used to do a thing called milking the urethra due to being a bit dribbly after urinating, i think i may have damaged something in my perineum.


----------



## Alli Rami (Nov 12, 2013)

I just don't get it, there are tens (probably hundreds) of ppl suffering from leaky gas in UK... why don't you meet each other and talk to the same doctor about your conditions then he will have no choice but believing ya, perhaps after some researches doctors will find a reliable cure for this awkward illness.

Leaky gas should be known by doctors its like its the only condition that no body knows about it except ppl with leaky gas,

and hey just meeting someone that you can relate to, someone that wont judge you will be a great relief, I am desperate to know if there is anybody else in my country besides me who has leaky gas


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

"Leaky gas" is known to doctors as anal incontinence (incontinence of gas), if they pick up a book and read anyway. There is scientific knowledge existing as part of larger fecal incontinence science.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

Alli Rami said:


> I just don't get it, there are tens (probably hundreds) of ppl suffering from leaky gas in UK... why don't you meet each other and talk to the same doctor about your conditions then he will have no choice but believing ya, perhaps after some researches doctors will find a reliable cure for this awkward illness.
> 
> Leaky gas should be known by doctors its like its the only condition that no body knows about it except ppl with leaky gas,
> 
> and hey just meeting someone that you can relate to, someone that wont judge you will be a great relief, I am desperate to know if there is anybody else in my country besides me who has leaky gas


It is not that easy. Ppls run away from treatment just because they was afraid of the new condition. there was one more person in my country had this, but when I mentioned him to my family members they were at 1st think he has the same delusion. And actually its not normal to come in group to meet doctor. That will scare them away. You must find the other symptoms beside the LG and tell your doctors about it that all. Because as I have known LG is not exist in books. (direct symptoms such as burning, really smelly, itchy...) but there are other symptoms that you could pick. For example for my case I could not have BM normal anymore. Should not mention the smell when you do the treatment.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Leaky gas does not exist as this word, but if meaning of leaky gas is "passage of gas without awareness", then real medical word for this is anal incontinence (incontinence of gas)

Agree with M, however that smell is not given interest as main symptom of things. Even in fecal incontinence researches, smell is hardly ever mentioned.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes, but that is not highly aware by the doctors, I bet. There are sickness that lying around as TMAU but they had no popular treatment. Thus dont scare the doctors by saying I had a strange sickness, It wont help. They will deny it. It is better to find the way by yourself and just give the doctor what they need to know. As my experience, If I come to doctors after I had researched about the sickness I think it would be, I only give them the relative symptom. (I did not mention the smell). Then they will at least help me. If I come to them directly and say I have the smell, they sooner or later will be confusing or dismiss me. That is worth for EN speaking countries since you could not come to doctors continuous as me and need to wait for months for an appointment. So please careful and smart .


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Not many medical condition are widely understood by doctor, let alone very rare condition like TMAU. Human body is very complex, and there are so many diseases to go wrong. To have ability to learn, remember and recognize all problems that are possible, even in small area of body for a specialist, is superhuman so impossible. So, public thinks much of doctors and thinks they know everything, but it is very far from truth. Doctor is 95% arrogance and ego. Agree to go to doctor and speak medical words and suggest investigations and diagnosis will just make doctor defensive, and get nowhere. It is better to try and lead them towards what you think carefully and playing stupid patient"

I have thought this now, and I have theory about why doctors do not take complaint of odor seriously: At time patient is infront of Doctor, there is no odor, so doctor starts to believe odor is in person's mind. This does not exclude, real odor problem that is present at other times,

Trending is for person with odor problem, to get very upset when seeing Doctor, because this problem is ruining their life, and finding no help or answers from previous doctors, and because they do not at other times discuss theis problem. Patient with great emotional upset is also more likely to get psychiatric diagnosis.

Yes, agree to focus on side symptom (mucus, itching, burning, twitch, whatever in each person's case) insteads of smell, and to keep calm to be taken more seriously by Doctor.


----------

